# copy hook utilities for windows ?



## zorba (Jun 1, 2004)

I am looking for software to fulfill what I believe is a common business need:

All our companies intellectual property resides in files on the "server" (XP Pro box on the office LAN). These need to be available on the LAN. Basically the files are CVs, and users need to be able to copy them locally to specific defined locations on the server, or send them out individually as email attachments. However we need to be able to prevent someone doing a bulk copy, or copying them individually to unauthorised locations (e.g. their own office PC, or a remote PC).

I've been mulling it over since the original posting, and looking at CopyHook technology, and I'm more and more convinced that the solution involves some application of this. CopyHook involves installing "hooks" / little programs on the machine where the copying will be executed from, which will say whether or not a particular copy operation will be allowed.

We need to be able to specify something like:
Any copy operation that has the source path as X (e.g. is on the server) and the destination path as Y (e.g. somewhere else on the server) is OK, otherwise, its forbidden.

I've searched the net and while I can find lots of guides/examples of how to code up utilities (using COM and Windows), I haven't been able to find any pre-written utilities that offer this functionality. Its years since I've done any coding, and I don't have any up-to-date development tools any more, so I'd much prefer to get something that did the job already without having to re-invent the wheel. Besides, something that's tried and tested would give more reassurance than something I'd happened to hack together. 

Surely there must be something out there, shareware, freeware or commercially available - that provides an easy user-interface to setting up copy hooks on a windows system ? 


many thanks


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi zorba,

Don't know about any comercially available software, but found this example code available. It appears to only work for folders/printers, and, source is freely available (you only need to register at CodeProject website), then since the function if similar (for a file), you/your developers could potentially modify it to fit your needs: ICopyHook implementation at: http://www.codeproject.com/atl/CopyHook.asp

-- Tom


----------

